# welche spiele kann man aktivieren



## comzero888 (11. September 2015)

Hi 

ich wollte gerne wissen welche alte spiele man aktivieren bei steam, gog und co

Ich habe noch paar alte games und wollte die gerne auf mein account haben. Gibt es ne liste oder so.

Mfg  comzero888

P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## HisN (11. September 2015)

Keine, wenn Du keinen Game-Code vom Game für Steam hast. Da musste eventuell noch mal neu berappen.


----------



## comzero888 (11. September 2015)

Ich habe doch gelesen man kann seine alte spiele aktivieren


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2015)

Du kannst die nur in deine Liste aufnehmen.

Spiele -> Steam-fremdes Spiel in meine Bibliothek aufnehmen.


----------



## comzero888 (11. September 2015)

Ich habe paar ea spiele möchte die gerne bei origin aktivieren. und paar andere spiele die bei gog gibt könnte man doch auch aktivieren bei gog.

Das gleiche mit uplay die alten ubisoft spiele.

Ich möchte die games downloaden und nicht immer von cd dvd.


----------



## Galford (11. September 2015)

Bei EA Spielen und Origin wurde ich es wohl grob in drei Gruppen einteilen:

Aus 2009 und jünger:
Müssten bei Origin aktivierbar sein.

Aus 2007 und 2008:
Key einfach probieren. Wenn der Key nicht funktioniert, kann einem der Support in Ausnahmefällen weiterhelfen. Sowie ich das sehe (ich mag mich irren), ist da aber die Voraussetzung , dass das Spiel auch heute noch über Origin zum Kauf verfügbar ist. Beispiel wäre NFS ProStreet, bei dem der Support so freundlich war, mir das Spiel auf Origin zu geben, nachdem ich meinen alten Key mitgeteilt hatte)

2006 und älter:
Keys können in der Regel nicht eingelöst werden. Selbst die Nachfrage beim Support dürfte extrem geringe Chancen haben (und bei Spielen, die auf Origin sowieso nicht verfügbar sind (z.B. bestimme ältere NFS Teile), sind die Chance mMn bei 0)


----------



## meckswell (11. September 2015)

Mein Dirt 3 DVD-Key konnte ich in Steam aktivieren, als dort die Complete Edition rauskam. Mit entferntem GfWL.


----------



## Galford (11. September 2015)

Es gibt eine Liste von Steam, mit allen Retail-Games, die man bei Steam aktivieren kann.
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601&l=german

Aus irgendeinem Grund lädt die Seite bei mir unglaublich schlecht, deshalb alternativ hier einen Link zu einer Version über Googles Webcache:
Retail / Digital CD Keys - Managing Your Library - Wissensdatenbank - Steam Support


----------



## HisN (11. September 2015)

Nicht schlecht. Danke dafür.


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. September 2015)

Bei GOG kann man alle 3 S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Teile aktivieren - https://www.gog.com/reclaim


----------



## Angie2012 (17. September 2015)

Unreal Tournament 3 (  2007 ) kann man Im STEAM aktivieren , es ist dann die Black Edition, total Uncut mit allen Sprachen  ( Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch )  und soagr Mit STEAM Errungenschaften !
Ich hab s mir damals 2011  Im Medi Max  für   2;50 €  gekauft , ist eine kleine CD Box   ( von der Software Pyramide )  ,  habs auch mal probiert zu Aktivieren und es hat funktioniert !

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51c1HNP4YJL._SX425_.jpg

habs auch im meinen 2 Steam Account aktivviert ( schon 4 jahre her )   und hatte auch nie Probleme mit ( Account Sperre oder so ) weil spiel ist ja nicht im deutschen raum über steam kaufbar , kann man aber bedenkenlos aktivieren 

Und das Spiel  " Prey "   auch von der  "Software Pyramide"   für 2;50 €    konnte ich aktivieren aber ohne Steam errungenschaften, was aber drin ist , ist die gespielte Spielzeit ( Z.b. (  zuletzt gespielt am 14.5.2015 Gesamtspielzet 5 Std   z.b..)

Wenn du dir UT 3 oder Prey   bei Amazon kaufst dann achte darauf das es  " NEU " Ist und der CD Key noch nicht durch  " Dritte " gegangen ist ,  sprich noch nie irgendswo Benutzt worden ist , also Nicht gebraucht sondern " NEU "  kaufen aber dann nur diese Kleine CD BOX
( Software Pyramide  ! )  ,,, nicht die Große Box ( Verpackung ) Kaufen !!   Nur kleine CD Box aktivierbar ! 

UT 3 und Prey  im Steam  !

Und Origin kannst du  Dead Space 1 von 2008 im Origin aktivirern , habs auch gemacht ( Listet auch die Spieldauer auf , inklusive Origin CLoud ,- Speicherstand wird hochgeladen )   und Need for Speed Shift konnte ich auch im Origin aktiviren !


----------

